# Let's talk about motets and isorhytmic motets shawll we?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

All i know about motets is it's a religious chant and sometime it is ain't, so i know next to nothing
except Lassus wrote great motets and in isorhytmics motets mr Guillaume Dufay wrothe the last ones according to wikipedia source.

But what is exactly a motets since it can be sung in small or larger units, do we have rules for a piece to be qualify a motet can a musicians unlighten me here or just someone who know his or her's music.

Can someone hhave a clear defenition of what a motet and what an isorhytmics motet, i though the best place was here on TC hey??


----------

